# Best way to get rid of stopple marks?



## Bottleman (May 2, 2006)

Can anyone tell me the easiest way to get rid of stopple marks when tumbling bottles? Depending on the bottle I usually just leave them on there but if itâ€™s a nice bottle I will take it out, turn it and put it back in. Thatâ€™s what most people do i think but it takes so much time to unload and reload it. I have also tried turning round bottles with my hands while they are still in the tube but the copper usually gets between the bottle and the stopper or the weight of the copper holds the bottle in to tight. Can anyone give me any advice? 

 Thanks, Tom


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 2, 2006)

TOM I use the green scouring pads with my water acid soap mix, it takes some elbow grease but it works. I have a wheel setup for grinding and i had a polishing belt i use also.
 you could use a dremmal tool,BUT!!!!!! USE RUNNING WATER WHERE YOUR POLISHING THE BOTTLE, Pratice on old stuff first to get the hang of it, the dremmal works best and fast but if you dont run water over the spot while your polishing it the heat will total your bottle, I found out fast the hard way, it was a junker so no lose.

 rick


----------



## tazmainiendigger (May 2, 2006)

Tom I use a dremel and 50,000 micron diamond paste in a oil suspension( oil dissipates the heat somewhat) do not keep in one spot long enough to build up excessive heat... This will work 99 9/10 % of the time..... Taz


----------



## Bottleman (May 3, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. Your ways seem much faster. What type of bit would you use with the dremmal though? Just one of those compacted felt like pads?

 ~~Tom


----------



## tazmainiendigger (May 3, 2006)

Tom, I use the 1" felt disc on the base with no problems, the cone shaped 1/2" X 3/4" in the neck... A special note of caution on the neck, due to the different thickness of neck and lip, the heat distribution is uneven and hard to gage, definetly run cool and with water as B.T. suggests or you will get a crack in a heartbeat! Experiment on a thicker "junk" bottle before going after the thinner delicate bottles....One last babbling bit of advice, start off on medium speed for the base hit the spot lightly, move to the next one and so on, then run over it again at high rpm's, the neck I wont run anymore then medium speed.... Good luck and have fun! Taz


----------

